# AOP recommendations?



## sylkt (May 21, 2019)

I'd like to have tshirts printed with an *all over print* design. The POD sites aren't quite getting to what I want. Are there bulk tshirt printers that do this that anyone could recommend? 

PS: I'm no expert...but the POD shirts are all white and I want black tshirts for this. When I do the mockups on the POD sites, the inside of the shirts still show white. So any POD'ers out there I'd take suggestions as well.

Thanks,

Sylvia


----------



## TLHayes639 (Sep 21, 2017)

sylkt said:


> I'd like to have tshirts printed with an *all over print* design. The POD sites aren't quite getting to what I want. Are there bulk tshirt printers that do this that anyone could recommend?
> 
> PS: I'm no expert...but the POD shirts are all white and I want black tshirts for this. When I do the mockups on the POD sites, the inside of the shirts still show white. So any POD'ers out there I'd take suggestions as well.
> 
> ...


----------

